# Humility: True Greatness by C.J. Mahaney (audio book)



## jason d (Feb 19, 2010)

I have read many a book on the topic of humility and this one is by far the best. For a number of reasons. When reading a book on humility it is easy to get beat up and realize how much you do not measure up to our perfect example of humility (Jesus) and that can easily leave you feeling condemned. This book pulls no punches but it also reminds you of God's grace and our need for it, which is especially a helpful reminder when hitting a topic like this.

Not only that but it is filled with a lot of very very practical examples of how we can, by God's grace of course, harbor habits which lead to humility in our everyday lives. And since it is a book by C.J. Mahaney, you know that it is very very cross centered. In fact there is one entire chapter on what the gospel and from that point the book shows how that creates (or should create) humility in the life of a believer.

I got the audio book of this from ChristianAudio.com and always enjoy what I download from them. The narrator, Sean Runnette, does a fine job and makes this an easy listen.

All in all, I highly suggest this for everyone, no matter how mature or immature you are, we can always use a good healthy dose of humility and a reminder of God's grace to make us more humble.

"God opposes the proud but gives grace to the humble." —1 Peter 5:5


----------



## Andres (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks. I actually bought that book just 2 weeks ago when Sovereign Grace ministries was having a big sale. Got it for $5. I haven't gotten around to reading it yet, but looking forward to it!


----------



## Ne Oublie (Feb 19, 2010)

I found this book encouraging as well.


----------



## jason d (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah, yes you are right this month it is just $7 Humility: True Greatness (Hardcover)


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ne Oublie said:


> I found this book encouraging as well.


 
 A very sincere approach to overcoming pride with humility. A must read!


----------

